# cleaning excess mortar off bluestone and brick



## tarheelblue (Jan 2, 2008)

recently had a guy build me an outdoor kitchen and fireplace out of veneer stone, with bluestone counter tops and that was also used for mantle and hearth.

looks good overall, but I now see a few places here there is mortar on the brick and stone. I was hoping I could use my Dremel (low speed) to get that off, or a light muratic mix.

any advice is appreciated. I don't want to ruin an overall great job. but its also not bad enough that I want to call him back out. so hoping I can just buff the excess off? or is muratic the way to go?

photos attached. thanks


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

Sloppy work. Your best best is a product like Sure Clean 600 by ProSoCo.

Thoroughly soak the entire area before you begin, mix the SC600 per the directions with water, and apply with a brush. Let it work for 2-10 minutes, but do not let the surface dry. Rinse and repeat, then double rinse again. You may want to buy a stainless steel wire brush for the heavy slop.


----------



## tarheelblue (Jan 2, 2008)

thanks, T-Scar!


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Follow T-scar's advice, the Sure-Kleen is a safe and effective way to clean that.

I have to say though, looking at that brick around the FP opening would make me sick after a few minutes. The "mason" needs to go work for a professional for awhile to learn how to lay brick............


----------

